# Baby Ear Piercing..



## Nade..Tadpole

I had my ears pierced for my first birthday..

We were talking the other night about whether to get Elsie's done ASAP..
My mum said getting them done at a young age you dont mess with them and they're easier to keep clean etc..

Whatcha think?


----------



## Elizax

Me and my sister both had ours done at 7 months but I don't really wear earrings whereas she does.

I'm glad I had it done younger though cause I wouldn't be brave enough to get it done now (even though I have my lip pierced :haha:) and some nights when I go out I will wear them just not everytime.

I'd just get it out of the way after a few months :flow:


----------



## sarah0108

Not for me, i really don't like it on babies. Sorry :/


----------



## Amber4

Hmm. People have strong opinions on this! Lol *waits for drama*

Either way I'm not for or against it. I had mine done when I was about 8 and they got really bad infections. (I wanted to keep them clean myself and fiddled with them too much) Had them redone a few months after and had no problems though as my Mum was just more careful with me. I think probably getting them done younger would be better. They just get used to them and Mum can keep them clean easier. 

Each to their own though.


----------



## sarah0108

I just get a bit OTT over the fact that its not your body to mess with, iykwim?


----------



## Nade..Tadpole

Yeh I just think if I get them done really young then she wont have any problems..
My mum waited with my sister till she was 9 and they got so badly infected you couldnt see the earing cause she messed with them..

Whereas if I get them done asap there wont be any problems.. and they look darn cute :flower:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

I wouldn't


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Nade..Tadpole said:


> Yeh I just think if I get them done really young then she wont have any problems..
> *My mum waited with my sister till she was 9 and they got so badly infected you couldnt see the earing cause she messed with them..*
> 
> Whereas if I get them done asap there wont be any problems.. and they look darn cute :flower:

same, but now me and my sister are both adults we do both have ours ears pierced (me at 6 months and her around 8ish) so I honestly don't think it matters


----------



## miaplus2

i personally didnt with mine and i only got mine done when i was 7, but i messed too much and they got really infected, same with my niece so i really do see the pros and cons of getting them done i just dont really think they would suit my girls atm lol


----------



## Nade..Tadpole

QuintinsMommy said:


> Nade..Tadpole said:
> 
> 
> Yeh I just think if I get them done really young then she wont have any problems..
> *My mum waited with my sister till she was 9 and they got so badly infected you couldnt see the earing cause she messed with them..*
> 
> Whereas if I get them done asap there wont be any problems.. and they look darn cute :flower:
> 
> same, but now me and my sister are both adults we do both have ours ears pierced (me at 6 months and her around 8ish) so I honestly don't think it mattersClick to expand...

Just think at an earlier age she wont mess with them.. I had my second ones done at 10 and dont wear anything in them cause they went a bit manky from me wanting to twist them and care for them myself..


----------



## Amber4

sarah0108 said:


> I just get a bit OTT over the fact that its not your body to mess with, iykwim?

Yeah, I defo see your point. I also see other peoples opinions about getting them done younger too. I think it's because I think most girls want them done in general when they get older. Sorry I can't think of a better way to word :dohh:


----------



## sarah0108

You know when i go to bed i get so annoyed because my earrings stab my head, id hate that to happen for a baby and they cant even move or tell you :(


----------



## MumToBe2012

Personally I wouldn't get them done. I would wait till they are older (say 10+) and are able to make their own decision on it. It just doesn't seem fair on the baby to have them done at a young age when there's always the chance of infection and they might be annoyed when they are older for having them done.


----------



## Nade..Tadpole

sarah0108 said:


> You know when i go to bed i get so annoyed because my earrings stab my head, id hate that to happen for a baby and they cant even move or tell you :(

Think that's just personal to you though.. Mine dont.. I've never had a problem with them..

When I was little i had creeholes (sp?) little gypsey hoops haha.. Chavy :winkwink:


----------



## sarah0108

Also, I've got three set, first i got at 4 and they did them wonky and as ive gotten older i can't wear earrings in them as they're too low down in my ears


----------



## sarah0108

Nade..Tadpole said:


> sarah0108 said:
> 
> 
> You know when i go to bed i get so annoyed because my earrings stab my head, id hate that to happen for a baby and they cant even move or tell you :(
> 
> Think that's just personal to you though.. Mine dont.. I've never had a problem with them..
> 
> When I was little i had creeholes (sp?) little gypsey hoops haha.. Chavy :winkwink:Click to expand...

Nope not just me! A lot of people have that problem


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Nade..Tadpole said:


> QuintinsMommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nade..Tadpole said:
> 
> 
> Yeh I just think if I get them done really young then she wont have any problems..
> *My mum waited with my sister till she was 9 and they got so badly infected you couldnt see the earing cause she messed with them..*
> 
> Whereas if I get them done asap there wont be any problems.. and they look darn cute :flower:
> 
> same, but now me and my sister are both adults we do both have ours ears pierced (me at 6 months and her around 8ish) so I honestly don't think it mattersClick to expand...
> 
> Just think at an earlier age she wont mess with them.. I had my second ones done at 10 and dont wear anything in them cause they went a bit manky from me wanting to twist them and care for them myself..Click to expand...

when mine we done at 6months they did one all wonky and its hard to get anything in it, my mom said it was because two different women did it, nd it was so I didn't throw a fit... I don't like seeing my baby in pain so I personaly couldnt do it.:shrug:


----------



## sarah0108

Like your signature says Rome, their body their choice IMO


----------



## 060509.x

I had my ears pierced at a *very* young age. I don't wear earrings anymore, they irritate the hell out of me, I haven't worn them for years!

I won't be getting my LO's ears pierced, I'll leave it up to her when she's old enough to decide! But, like they say each to their own! :thumbup:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

risk of baby ear piercing



> infection - younger infants have immature immune systems, so they might not be able to fight off an infection at the site of the piercing very well.
> choking hazard - if they get the earring off.
> allergic reactions - to the metals in the earrings (especially nickle and gold) she wears, but which can be hard to notice since infants normally rub their ears a lot.
> embedded earring - this occurs when one part of the earring goes into the earring hole and gets embedded inside. Although this can happen at any age, it can be harder to remove from infants.


why risk LO's health?


----------



## sarah0108

My daughter keeps asking for earrings so.. i bought her clip on plastic ones. She loves them ;) much better i think


----------



## Nade..Tadpole

I like your siggie too Rome.

I've had piercings all my life.. I see it as.. If I dont like it I can take it out and it'll heal..
If she turns round to me and says I dont want these in she can take them out..


----------



## sarah0108

But would you pierce your babys nose, just because they'll probably have it done when they're older?


----------



## 17thy

I waited until I was 12 to have my ears pierced, in fact I had my tongue pierced before my ears :haha:. I didn't want to get my daughters done. But my husband really, really put the pressure on me. :( So I let him, and her reaction was like, nothing lol, she didn't seem to care about the piercing at all. Well, one of them fell out and closed up MONTHS ago, and she still only has one pierced because I just still don't like the idea of hurting my baby for no reason. She loves my earrings though and always points to her earring. We got them done at 5 months the first time, at 14 months she still hasn't had the second redone.


----------



## Nade..Tadpole

> infection - younger infants have immature immune systems, so they might not be able to fight off an infection at the site of the piercing very well.

Keep them clean and they shouldnt get infected



> choking hazard - if they get the earring off.

Studs 'lock on' .. You'd also keep an eye on them.



> allergic reactions - to the metals in the earrings (especially nickle and gold) she wears, but which can be hard to notice since infants normally rub their ears a lot.

Titanium - Very rare to react to it..



> embedded earring - this occurs when one part of the earring goes into the earring hole and gets embedded inside. Although this can happen at any age, it can be harder to remove from infants.

If you're keeping an eye on them NOT over cleaning but keeping them clean. This wont happen. And if it begins to get sore you take them out before it gets to this point..


----------



## sarah0108

Why do babies need earrings though?


----------



## QuintinsMommy

honestly, it looks like you are going to do what you want anyway :shrug: no point for a thread about it to get peoples opinions.


----------



## Nade..Tadpole

sarah0108 said:


> But would you pierce your babys nose, just because they'll probably have it done when they're older?

No because it's a vulnerable area that it prone to infection.. It's also on the face.. and illegal..
Yet piercing a babys ears is not illegal..


----------



## 17thy

They don't lol. Purely aesthetic.


----------



## Nade..Tadpole

QuintinsMommy said:


> honestly, it looks like you are going to do what you want anyway :shrug: no point for a thread about it to get peoples opinions.

*I'm undecided*.. Like I said.. I had mine done for my first birthday (a week before)..
So I *dont know* whether to get Elsie's done.. I see the pro's and con's I'm just not sure which out-weigh the other kwim?


----------



## 17thy

I mean if I had any doubt I wouldn't get them done if I were you....


----------



## trinaestella

After my daughter got her first needle and i saw her in pain crying it put me off the idea of having her earrings done, im still yes and no with the subject of her having it done at a young age :shrug:


----------



## miaplus2

i do agree that if your in doubt then it may be best to just wait there's no extra risk with waiting if your not 100% sure hun.


----------



## Elizax

sarah0108 said:


> You know when i go to bed i get so annoyed because my earrings stab my head, id hate that to happen for a baby and they cant even move or tell you :(

Our mam just covered ours with plasters until they healed for a few days, then after that... well, it's pretty obvious you just take them out when you put LO down to sleep.
I wouldn't get them till they're at least 7 months anyway so you have plenty of time to make that decision :flow:

I get the saying 'it's their body let them choose' but unlike circumcision you have the choice to wear them when you're older or let it just heal over.

I doubt your little girl is going to throw a fit because of two tiny holes in her ear that can be easily covered and are hardly noticeable anyway :shrug:


----------



## Nade..Tadpole

Elizax said:


> sarah0108 said:
> 
> 
> You know when i go to bed i get so annoyed because my earrings stab my head, id hate that to happen for a baby and they cant even move or tell you :(
> 
> Our mam just covered ours with plasters until they healed for a few days, then after that... well, it's pretty obvious you just take them out when you put LO down to sleep.
> I wouldn't get them till they're at least 7 months anyway so you have plenty of time to make that decision :flow:
> 
> I get the saying 'it's their body let them choose' but unlike circumcision you have the choice to wear them when you're older or let it just heal over.
> 
> I doubt your little girl is going to throw a fit because of two tiny holes in her ear that can be easily covered and are hardly noticeable anyway :shrug:Click to expand...

I was just about to say about the whole 'their choice'.. I get that..

But saying its body altering etc.. you can take them out.. you cant ask for your foreskin back :shrug:
And it's not like tattooing the child or something lol


----------



## lola_90

I will be piercing my babies ears if I have a girl. If i have a boy he will be circumcised.

Not because of aesthetics but because of my fiances heritage. If i was with someone from a different background then I wouldn't do it.


----------



## sarah0108

Nade..Tadpole said:


> sarah0108 said:
> 
> 
> But would you pierce your babys nose, just because they'll probably have it done when they're older?
> 
> No because it's a vulnerable area that it prone to infection.. It's also on the face.. and illegal..
> Yet piercing a babys ears is not illegal..Click to expand...

It should be. Yay lets all put holes in our babies before they're too old to protest.



Elizax said:


> sarah0108 said:
> 
> 
> You know when i go to bed i get so annoyed because my earrings stab my head, id hate that to happen for a baby and they cant even move or tell you :(
> 
> Our mam just covered ours with plasters until they healed for a few days, then after that... well, it's pretty obvious you just take them out when you put LO down to sleep.
> I wouldn't get them till they're at least 7 months anyway so you have plenty of time to make that decision :flow:
> 
> I get the saying 'it's their body let them choose' but unlike circumcision you have the choice to wear them when you're older or let it just heal over.
> 
> I doubt your little girl is going to throw a fit because of two tiny holes in her ear that can be easily covered and are hardly noticeable anyway :shrug:Click to expand...

No she might not but why put your baby through pain for fashion.plus, what a faff shoving plasterson every night and putting them in and out of their ears everyday


----------



## miaplus2

Nade..Tadpole said:


> Elizax said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarah0108 said:
> 
> 
> You know when i go to bed i get so annoyed because my earrings stab my head, id hate that to happen for a baby and they cant even move or tell you :(
> 
> Our mam just covered ours with plasters until they healed for a few days, then after that... well, it's pretty obvious you just take them out when you put LO down to sleep.
> I wouldn't get them till they're at least 7 months anyway so you have plenty of time to make that decision :flow:
> 
> I get the saying 'it's their body let them choose' but unlike circumcision you have the choice to wear them when you're older or let it just heal over.
> 
> I doubt your little girl is going to throw a fit because of two tiny holes in her ear that can be easily covered and are hardly noticeable anyway :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> I was just about to say about the whole 'their choice'.. I get that..
> 
> But saying its body altering etc.. you can take them out.. you cant ask for your foreskin back :shrug:
> And it's not like tattooing the child or something lolClick to expand...

i have a feeling this is going to head the same way as all the rest...


----------



## Kaisma

Personally I wouldn't. I got mine pierced when I was 14 lol my sister is 27 and she still haven't got them pierced cos she doesn't want to. 

I just let my daughter to decide if she wants them or not and then we can go to get them if she really wants them. Im not against it, but I just dont wanna do it to my daughter. She can decide herself when she's old enough. 
When I was little I was happy with clip ones :D


----------



## Vesta

Personally I wouldn't, as I don't like the way it looks and I don't think it's fair on the baby.


----------



## Elizax

sarah0108 said:


> No she might not but why put your baby through pain for fashion.plus, what a faff shoving plasterson every night and putting them in and out of their ears everyday

It's not even fashionable anymore nor popular but in my *opinion*, I'm glad my mam did mine when I was younger because I wouldn't have the balls to get it done now and sometimes I do wear earrings on a night out.

If I didn't like it I wouldn't wear them, simple as. It's hardly a hole in my head :shrug:

As for in and out everyday, you don't necessarily have to put them in their ears every single day. You can just put them in for when you're going out somewhere (and I mean more than just 'popping to the shop').

It's hardly a means for debate, you get it done or you don't but IMO I've never heard of an ear pierced child who has resented two unnoticeable dots on the bottom of their ears. 
It's painful for maybe a few minutes but as long as you keep it clean and soothe with cream there really shouldn't be an issue :shrug:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

did someone say circumcision? tisk tisk.


----------



## Elizax

miaplus2 said:


> i have a feeling this is going to head the same way as all the rest...

I was just thinking that so I'm going to ignore the thread now, at the end of the day only OP can decide whether she wants to get it done or not.

Our fighting and bickering isn't really going to help or make a difference :haha:


----------



## Abby_

I had mine done at 6 or 7 after i asked my mum. I think infection can happen whether they are a few months or 7+ years.

I got put off the idea of infants with ear piercings after my mum's friend's daughter got her earing caught in her fork when she was flapping her arms around and ripped it out.
If i had a daughter i would wait until she asked for them, knowing that she wanted them and then she could have the responsibilty to look after them. 

I'm not saying if you get her ears pierced it's wrong, i just wouldn't do it because of my own person choice. Plus i'd be way too lazy to clean it or put plasters on it, and i'd constantly worry the earings would catch on something.

I also *personally *think they look tacky and babies should look like babies, not adults.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

sinead its not a choice you have to make right now, I wouldn't do it to a newborn tho, at least wait till they are over 6 months.


----------



## Elizax

QuintinsMommy said:


> did someone say circumcision? tisk tisk.

Yes, when the term 'their body their choice' is used, it relates :thumbup:


----------



## sarah0108

Elizax said:


> sarah0108 said:
> 
> 
> No she might not but why put your baby through pain for fashion.plus, what a faff shoving plasterson every night and putting them in and out of their ears everyday
> 
> It's not even fashionable anymore nor popular but in my *opinion*, I'm glad my mam did mine when I was younger because I wouldn't have the balls to get it done now and sometimes I do wear earrings on a night out.
> 
> If I didn't like it I wouldn't wear them, simple as. It's hardly a hole in my head :shrug:
> 
> As for in and out everyday, you don't necessarily have to put them in their ears every single day. You can just put them in for when you're going out somewhere (and I mean more than just 'popping to the shop').
> 
> It's hardly a means for debate, you get it done or you don't but IMO I've never heard of an ear pierced child who has resented two unnoticeable dots on the bottom of their ears.
> It's painful for maybe a few minutes but as long as you keep it clean and soothe with cream there really shouldn't be an issue :shrug:Click to expand...

:s it is a hole in your head..
and, ears heal up quickly so if you want to repierce their ears yourself with every special occassion.
it hurts more than just a few minutes, when i got mine done they itched for days. It really bugged me never mind a young child who cant speak for themselves.


----------



## sarah0108

Abby_ said:


> I had mine done at 6 or 7 after i asked my mum. I think infection can happen whether they are a few months or 7+ years.
> 
> I got put off the idea of infants with ear piercings after my mum's friend's daughter got her earing caught in her fork when she was flapping her arms around and ripped it out.
> If i had a daughter i would wait until she asked for them, knowing that she wanted them and then she could have the responsibilty to look after them.
> 
> I'm not saying if you get her ears pierced it's wrong, i just wouldn't do it because of my own person choice. Plus i'd be way too lazy to clean it or put plasters on it, and i'd constantly worry the earings would catch on something.
> 
> I also *personally *think they look tacky and babies should look like babies, not adults.

:thumbup:


----------



## xxchloexx

My LO will be getting her ears pierced when shes a few months.
I had mine done when i was 6 months and I was fine.
My sister the same.
So ill be getting Karas ears done then too.
Ill keep an eye on them and keep them clean. If they irritate her then ill take them out.
Different strokes for different folks... Like circumcision , People get that done to a baby when its not their body ....
I wouldnt get my little boy done but dont go on at other people who choose to get their babys done. Just my opinion.


----------



## sarah0108

Lets not get into circumsision lol..

I just don't see why a baby should go through unnessary pain?

If they want them done they'll get them done when they grow up


----------



## xxchloexx

Some babys dont find it painful, ive seen my cousins baby get hers done and she didnt even wake from her sleep.. same with my friends baby..
Its more the shock then the pain.


----------



## xforuiholdonx

I had LO's ears pierced at 6 months. She cried for abOut five minutes and was well over it. Though after a few months, she started playing with them; losing backs, etc. the stud backs do not lock on, and the child ones would work with her ears, so I tried rubber backs. After a few days she started crying and Pulling at them, again. I went to take them out to find that she had SHOVED the rubber back into her earring hole in an effort to get it off. I had to dig it out. :( and then with the earring, came a sac of puss, literally. Needless to say, I took her earrings out and haven't put them back in. She had an allergic reaction to the cheap earrings her grandma had bought her for her birthday. Your LO, your desicion. I went against my parenting desicion to please other people and my LO ended up in pain. I won't be doing piercings early again.


----------



## Nade..Tadpole

I would wait until she was almost a year if I did..

I dont think that makes my baby look tacky though :wacko:... come one :coffee:


----------



## sarah0108

Still, why put them through shock?


----------



## Nade..Tadpole

I have a picture of me 10 minutes after I got them done and I look happy as larry lol.
x


----------



## xxchloexx

in spain they pierce the babys ears as soon as shes born.
My neighbour is spanish and when she had her baby shes asked the hospital to do it and was shocked when they said its not done here , I dont think its tacky at all.. you could say that about anything.. tracksuits on babys, brand name trainers... Hardly tacky its just what you like.


----------



## sarah0108

We're not in spain


----------



## Nade..Tadpole

xxchloexx said:


> in spain they pierce the babys ears as soon as shes born.
> My neighbour is spanish and when she had her baby shes asked the hospital to do it and was shocked when they said its not done here , I dont think its tacky at all.. you could say that about anything.. tracksuits on babys, brand name trainers... Hardly tacky its just what you like.

Exactly.. I found tacky a bit harsh when we're talking about my daughter :/
But yeh, babies in tracksuits.. uggs.. trainers.. etc.. can all be thought of as tacky by someone.. but its what you like.. and you dont say it to them :dohh:


----------



## xxchloexx

sarah0108 said:


> We're not in spain

Whats it matter where we are...
Im not in the same country as you now.. That doesnt mean i dont have an opinion.
Were all from different places.
Im saying in Spain the doctors actually do the girls ears straightaway if you want because they say its easier to heal.


----------



## Abby_

Nade..Tadpole said:


> I would wait until she was almost a year if I did..
> 
> I dont think that makes my baby look tacky though :wacko:... come one :coffee:

I just said that was my personal opinion, she's your daughter and it's completely up to you whether you pierce her ears or not. :)


----------



## sarah0108

xxchloexx said:


> sarah0108 said:
> 
> 
> We're not in spain
> 
> Whats it matter where we are...
> Im not in the same country as you now.. That doesnt mean i dont have an opinion.
> Were all from different places.
> Im saying in Spain the doctors actually do the girls ears straightaway if you want because they say its easier to heal.Click to expand...

Of course you have an opinion, just like i have mine.
which is: babys shouldn't be put through pain when they don't need to be. And isure as hell couldn't watch my child cry in pain, don't know about anyone else!


----------



## chichestermum

personally couldnt get either of my LOs ears pierced because i couldnt put them through the pain, i had mine dpne young and they were fine until i grew and they kind of closed up, had to get them done again when i was 7 and after the pain from 1 side refused to get the other 1 done for about 4 hours haha! my sis got hers done really young, about 3 months because she looked like a boy and never had any problems. 
Personally i think if your going to get them done then rather a few months than 1 when theyre more likely to fiddle with them x


----------



## QuintinsMommy

xforuiholdonx said:


> I had LO's ears pierced at 6 months. She cried for abOut five minutes and was well over it. Though after a few months, she started playing with them; losing backs, etc. the stud backs do not lock on, and the child ones would work with her ears, so I tried rubber backs. After a few days she started crying and Pulling at them, again. I went to take them out to find that she had SHOVED the rubber back into her earring hole in an effort to get it off. I had to dig it out. :( and then with the earring, came a sac of puss, literally. Needless to say, I took her earrings out and haven't put them back in. She had an allergic reaction to the cheap earrings her grandma had bought her for her birthday. Your LO, your desicion. I went against my parenting desicion to please other people and my LO ended up in pain. I won't be doing piercings early again.

Quintin plays with ears all the time, couldn't imagine if he had earrings in :haha:


----------



## lola_90

QuintinsMommy said:


> did someone say circumcision? tisk tisk.

Don't "tisk tisk" me

As I stated previously it is to do with my fiances heritage. He was born in Nigeria and comes from a Muslim family. It is an essential practise in their culture.

I didn't ask for people's opinions I clearly stated that it is what I am doing and the reasons why. I am fully aware of the procedure and the potential problems.

I don't want to start a debate over it and I don't want other people to comment on how me and my fiance are going to bring up our child.


----------



## princess_vix

Gonna be honest but I think it's VERY unneccesary and i totally do not agree.

I do not understand why people would want to pierce a babies ears? What's it for? 
I think people do it as an accesorie which plainly and quite simply to me is unfair. They are babies not dolls who need jewellery and piercings.:shrug:

Some children may not feel or wake to the pain of the piercing when young but what happens when they are playing around at soft play for example or another child pulls on their ears by accident and it becomes infected or ripped? Then there'll be scarred and have to endure the pain of infection:shrug:

Why not wait until they can ask for their ears to be pierced? 
I think it's a much better option and then it can be done for jewellery purposes.

I have my ears pierced a couple of times but when I first had them done I had really bad reactions everytime no matter how expensive the jewelllery was my body just rejected them and it was hell and really hurt.
How would you feel if your babies body rejected the piercing and turned into a massive infection?

I'm not trying to be nasty so please don't take this the wrong way i'm just thinking of what could happen and asking for the reason you see piercing a babies ears neccesary?

:flower:


----------



## Nade..Tadpole

chichestermum said:


> personally couldnt get either of my LOs ears pierced because i couldnt put them through the pain, i had mine dpne young and they were fine until i grew and they kind of closed up, had to get them done again when i was 7 and after the pain from 1 side refused to get the other 1 done for about 4 hours haha! my sis got hers done really young, about 3 months *because she looked like a boy *and never had any problems.
> Personally i think if your going to get them done then rather a few months than 1 when theyre more likely to fiddle with them x

:rofl: Sorry this reallt tittled me!!


----------



## sarah0108

princess_vix said:


> Gonna be honest but I think it's VERY unneccesary and i totally do not agree.
> 
> I do not understand why people would want to pierce a babies ears? What's it for?
> I think people do it as an accesorie which plainly and quite simply to me is unfair. They are babies not dolls who need jewellery and piercings.:shrug:
> 
> Some children may not feel or wake to the pain of the piercing when young but what happens when they are playing around at soft play for example or another child pulls on their ears by accident and it becomes infected or ripped? Then there'll be scarred and have to endure the pain of infection:shrug:
> 
> Why not wait until they can ask for their ears to be pierced?
> I think it's a much better option and then it can be done for jewellery purposes.
> 
> I have my ears pierced a couple of times but when I first had them done I had really bad reactions everytime no matter how expensive the jewelllery was my body just rejected them and it was hell and really hurt.
> How would you feel if your babies body rejected the piercing and turned into a massive infection?
> 
> I'm not trying to be nasty so please don't take this the wrong way i'm just thinking of what could happen and asking for the reason you see piercing a babies ears neccesary?
> 
> :flower:


THIS! Xxxx


----------



## princess_vix

Also to add piercing a babies ears will slightly scar the lobe.
What if your child grows up and takes them out because they don't like them and are left with little scars.

I'd be pissed if someone had scarred my body for their choice.

Its their body and should be their choice.


----------



## Nade..Tadpole

princess_vix said:


> Gonna be honest but I think it's VERY unneccesary and i totally do not agree.
> 
> I do not understand why people would want to pierce a babies ears? What's it for?
> I think people do it as an accesorie which plainly and quite simply to me is unfair. They are babies not dolls who need jewellery and piercings.:shrug:
> 
> Some children may not feel or wake to the pain of the piercing when young but what happens when they are playing around at soft play for example or *another child pulls on their ears by accident and it becomes infected or ripped?* Then there'll be scarred and have to endure the pain of infection:shrug:
> 
> Why not wait until they can ask for their ears to be pierced?
> I think it's a much better option and then it can be done for jewellery purposes.
> 
> I have my ears pierced a couple of times but when I first had them done I had really bad reactions everytime no matter how expensive the jewelllery was my body just rejected them and it was hell and really hurt.
> *How would you feel if your babies body rejected the piercing and turned into a massive infection?*
> 
> I'm not trying to be nasty so please don't take this the wrong way *i'm just thinking of what could happen and asking for the reason you see piercing a babies ears neccesary?*
> :flower:

They could get pulled out at any age or caught on something.. There's risks with ANYTHING.. nothing you do in life is risk free..
If a piercing is looked after properly it wont get infected and if it does, if you keep an eye on your child it shouldnt get to that point :/
I dont think its neccesary or unneccesary... I think it's personal choice..


----------



## amygwen

I hate baby ear piercings. They look weird. :wacko:

I had my ears pierced as a baby and one of the earrings pulled through my ear lobe so now I can't really weird studded earrings because they look wonky. LAME.


----------



## princess_vix

Nade..Tadpole said:


> princess_vix said:
> 
> 
> Gonna be honest but I think it's VERY unneccesary and i totally do not agree.
> 
> I do not understand why people would want to pierce a babies ears? What's it for?
> I think people do it as an accesorie which plainly and quite simply to me is unfair. They are babies not dolls who need jewellery and piercings.:shrug:
> 
> Some children may not feel or wake to the pain of the piercing when young but what happens when they are playing around at soft play for example or *another child pulls on their ears by accident and it becomes infected or ripped?* Then there'll be scarred and have to endure the pain of infection:shrug:
> 
> Why not wait until they can ask for their ears to be pierced?
> I think it's a much better option and then it can be done for jewellery purposes.
> 
> I have my ears pierced a couple of times but when I first had them done I had really bad reactions everytime no matter how expensive the jewelllery was my body just rejected them and it was hell and really hurt.
> *How would you feel if your babies body rejected the piercing and turned into a massive infection?*
> 
> I'm not trying to be nasty so please don't take this the wrong way *i'm just thinking of what could happen and asking for the reason you see piercing a babies ears neccesary?*
> :flower:
> 
> They could get pulled out at any age or caught on something.. There's risks with ANYTHING.. nothing you do in life is risk free..
> *If a piercing is looked after properly it wont get infected and if it does, if you keep an eye on your child it shouldnt get to that point :/*
> I dont think its neccesary or unneccesary... I think it's personal choice..Click to expand...



Not true.
My body rejected it straight away.
The human body isn't supposed to have foreign objects shoved through it/:shrug:
At any age yes it could happen but if you wait until your child is old enough to ask you can explain the risks,describe the pain to them.
Where as a toddler ripping and earring is ridiculous if a friend said her 1 year old had ripped her ear lobe due to an earring I would class it as my friends fault.
It would've been her choice to have the piercing and her baby had no choice in the matter and now has to endure stupid pain for a stupid piece of jewelley.

I'm sorry but it is personal choice but you asked for opinions and I for one do NOT agree and never will with piercing a childs ears under the age of 6.
Thats just me.
Its uneccesary and done as an accessorie.
Why else would you do it?
Also you couldn't tell if your child was in pain in the infection was inside the lobe..not straight away anyway and even if you did taking the piercing out wouldn't make the pain dissapear. It would mean antibiotics and paracetomol.

Uneccesary.


----------



## Nade..Tadpole

princess_vix said:


> Also to add piercing a babies ears will slightly scar the lobe.
> What if your child grows up and takes them out because they don't like them and are left with little scars.
> 
> I'd be pissed if someone had scarred my body for their choice.
> 
> Its their body and should be their choice.

Oh jesus! It's hardly like I'd be gashing her open :dohh:

I'm neiter for or against but some of the against comments are making me laugh..


----------



## QuintinsMommy

lola_90 said:


> QuintinsMommy said:
> 
> 
> did someone say circumcision? tisk tisk.
> 
> Don't "tisk tisk" me
> 
> As I stated previously it is to do with my fiances heritage. He was born in Nigeria and comes from a Muslim family. It is an essential practise in their culture.
> 
> I didn't ask for people's opinions I clearly stated that it is what I am doing and the reasons why. I am fully aware of the procedure and the potential problems.
> 
> *I don't want to start a debate over it and I don't want other people to comment on how me and my fiance are going to bring up our child.*Click to expand...

if you don't want to start a debate don't post on public forum about a very controversial, YOU are the one who brought it up on an ear piercing thread and you honestly didn't think someone would get offended? :dohh:

so silly, please I can tisk tisk forever I like.

you want to do a permanently physical modification your newborns genitals because of your boyfriends region :nope:


----------



## Laura--x

i dont get this, you'd rather get your babies ears pierced when they're a baby as opposed to when their 7/8/9 because when theyre a baby they wont mess with it?

If that the case why not wait untill there 14/15/16 when they old enough to know the consequences and what can happen and how to keep it clean ect?

This is a very touchy subject and tbh i do not agree with anyone who would do that to a poor baby. Why would you poke 2 needles into a young babys ears just to have a little cute earing in and make them look 'cute'? They arn't dolls that your dress up and accessorize.

I wouldnt like someone to of done it to me when i could have the choice to do it i wanted it done when i was older. Tbh i think piercings on babys should be banned, i will just never in my lifetime understand why anyone would do it, sit there and watch their child scream in pain (whether its for 2 seconds or 10 minutes) for unnecessary reasons.


----------



## princess_vix

Nade..Tadpole said:


> princess_vix said:
> 
> 
> Also to add piercing a babies ears will slightly scar the lobe.
> What if your child grows up and takes them out because they don't like them and are left with little scars.
> 
> I'd be pissed if someone had scarred my body for their choice.
> 
> Its their body and should be their choice.
> 
> Oh jesus! It's hardly like I'd be gashing her open :dohh:
> 
> I'm neiter for or against but some of the against comments are making me laugh..Click to expand...

I have obvious scar marks and can feel the scar tissue? That would bother me if I hadnt of wanted that :shrug:


----------



## princess_vix

Laura--x said:


> i dont get this, you'd rather get your babies ears pierced when they're a baby as opposed to when their 7/8/9 because when theyre a baby they wont mess with it?
> 
> If that the case why not wait untill there 14/15/16 when they old enough to know the consequences and what can happen and how to keep it clean ect?
> 
> This is a very touchy subject and tbh i do not agree with anyone who would do that to a poor baby. Why would you poke 2 needles into a young babys ears just to have a little cute earing in and make them look 'cute'? They arn't dolls that your dress up and accessorize.
> 
> I wouldnt like someone to of done it to me when i could have the choice to do it i wanted it done when i was older. Tbh i think piercings on babys should be banned, i will just never in my lifetime understand why anyone would do it, sit there and watch their child scream in pain (whether its for 2 seconds or 10 minutes) for unnecessary reasons.


:thumbup: Totally agree and I do not for the life of me understand companys and shops who would pierce a babies ears.

I could never ever pierce a childs ears.


----------



## stephx

God no, just no reason AT ALL for it to be done! 

Even if everything went perfectly and she just had 5-10 minutes of pain? Errr yeah i'd rather not put my baby through any pain at all?

And they dont look cute.. :coffee:


----------



## ChiiBaby

I had mine done when i was 1 :) i think earring on babies is cute :D


----------



## princess_vix

ChiiBaby said:


> I had mine done when i was 1 :) i think earring on babies is cute :D

:coffee:

How is it cute?!

I don't understand how a piece of jewellery that can cause pain,potential choking hazzard and something that is totally uneccesary be cute?!


----------



## Laura--x

Grr how can cute even come into it?? Babies are perfect WITHOUT having to have their ears pierced. I really really really cannot understand how a parent can do that to their child to make them look cute :( i need to get out of this thread.


----------



## purple_kiwi

I wouldn't pierce either of my daughters ears. I had such a hard time with them getting infected when i had mine done i just let them close. It also is just unnecessary for a baby why in the world would a baby really need earrings? its not like they sit there wanting them plus they have such small ears that I think it looks terrible. Also if my daughter noticed something in her ear I doubt she would leave it alone as she wouldn't understand why she needs to so yes it would probably get infected or rip or something.


----------



## ChiiBaby

princess_vix said:


> ChiiBaby said:
> 
> 
> I had mine done when i was 1 :) i think earring on babies is cute :D
> 
> :coffee:
> 
> How is it cute?!
> 
> I don't understand how a piece of jewellery that can cause pain,potential choking hazzard and something that is totally uneccesary be cute?!Click to expand...

I didnt cry or anything when i got mine done so it couldnt of hurt that much =/ and i just think it is :D but other people have diffrent opinions and i understand that i was only saying :)


----------



## lola_90

QuintinsMommy said:


> lola_90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QuintinsMommy said:
> 
> 
> did someone say circumcision? tisk tisk.
> 
> Don't "tisk tisk" me
> 
> As I stated previously it is to do with my fiances heritage. He was born in Nigeria and comes from a Muslim family. It is an essential practise in their culture.
> 
> I didn't ask for people's opinions I clearly stated that it is what I am doing and the reasons why. I am fully aware of the procedure and the potential problems.
> 
> *I don't want to start a debate over it and I don't want other people to comment on how me and my fiance are going to bring up our child.*Click to expand...
> 
> if you don't want to start a debate don't post on public forum about a very controversial, YOU are the one who brought it up on an ear piercing thread and you honestly didn't think someone would get offended? :dohh:
> 
> so silly, please I can tisk tisk forever I like.
> 
> you want to do a permanently physical modification your newborns genitals because of your boyfriends region :nope:[/QUOTE
> 
> Yes everyone is entitled to their own opinions, but I don't know how this can personally offend you enough to comment, on something that is none of your business. I do not want, nor did i ask for your opinion on the matter. Yes maybe I shouldn't of put it on this thread. But I didn't think anyone would comment about it as we have legitimate reasons for doing so.
> 
> I didn't expect people to be so judgemental especially as it is for religious reasons, rather than aesthetical ones.
> 
> He is my fiance, he is the babies father, of course I will honour his religion and his viewpoint. It means a lot to him and his family and I respect that.Click to expand...


----------



## QuintinsMommy

pfft who cares about religious freedom anyway?or your own child's choice? so over rated.


----------



## princess_vix

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bx36uoOcT3g

Yeah nice:coffee:

This baby looks well happy!?


----------



## sarah0108

:rofl:


----------



## miaplus2

choo choo "here comes the drama train" choo choo


----------



## 17thy

:dohh: Piercing a baby's ears is putting a needle through your baby by choice no matter how you look at it.... I seriously felt forced by my husband to get her ears pierced, HE took her up there and got them done, and luckily for us they never got infected or ripped or anything bad. But if it had been completely up to me they wouldn't have gotten done because she was already perfect the way she was :shrug: I'm glad that one fell out, even though I get stupid comments about how she only has one. 

Also, she has no noticeable scar where her other ear was pierced.


----------



## Laura--x

princess_vix said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bx36uoOcT3g
> 
> Yeah nice:coffee:

omg.. thats actually awful :(


----------



## booflebump

Yawn....really? You lot have nothing better to do on a Sunday afternoon? OP - you know fine that threads like these only descend in to arguments.

Thread locked


----------

